# extended sights?



## beararcher1 (Oct 3, 2010)

so i am a avid bow hunter and do some 3d and i hear people talk about have extending sights for 3d what is the adavantage to do so? i am working on a custom extension for my hha single pin thats about 4" long and ive heard having it longer helps accuracy is this try and what else does it do? 
Thanks


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I play with the sight extension to get the best view through my peep. Best focus with my lens and get the scope to compliment my peep size.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, a sight extension you can help with keeping your peep and the outside of your sight ring to fit each other,and for pin shooters the farther out the sight is the closer your pins become or in other words your 20 yrd pin's gap between your 30 gets smaller the farther out the sight goes. This could also let your 20 yrd pin shoot good out to 30 yrds. The downfall is that you will notice your natural movement more in that it may seem that you can't hold as steady with sight out as before with the site closer to the riser.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

ohiobullseye said:


> Yes, a sight extension you can help with keeping your peep and the outside of your sight ring to fit each other,and for pin shooters the farther out the sight is the closer your pins become or in other words your 20 yrd pin's gap between your 30 gets smaller the farther out the sight goes. This could also let your 20 yrd pin shoot good out to 30 yrds. The downfall is that you will notice your natural movement more in that it may seem that you can't hold as steady with sight out as before with the site closer to the riser.


Actually, the farther the sight is extended from the riser the wider the pin gap becomes. True that your natural movement becomes more apparent, but it's not really. You just have to become used to seeing tha movement and let the pin float just as before. For what it's worth I have a custom made 4" extension on my HHA 5019. Made by a machinist friend and very nifty looking.


----------



## beararcher1 (Oct 3, 2010)

i to have the hha 5019 is the 4inch extension nice on the sight? cause thats what im working on making now


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

You can also change the way your lense does its job and get the customized look out of the lense you are using. I had my 2x lense on my toxonics all the way extended and around 6 months ago by accident I moved it around and found a location that gave me a good look and also matched my peep better. My scope is now around 5 inches in front of the riser.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

bfisher said:


> Actually, the farther the sight is extended from the riser the wider the pin gap becomes. True that your natural movement becomes more apparent, but it's not really. You just have to become used to seeing tha movement and let the pin float just as before. For what it's worth I have a custom made 4" extension on my HHA 5019. Made by a machinist friend and very nifty looking.


The pin gap does not get bigger as you go farther out if you do this you will be way off. The pin gap actually will get smaller as you move the sight out it doesn't make any sence that the pins would go farther apart as they move away from the bow they are moving closer to the target and should decrease the size of the gap between them, the closer the sight is to the bow the farther it is from the target so the gap gets bigger.


----------



## deerhunterrick (Mar 11, 2011)

LOL>>>> the further your site radius the more precise your aiming becomes. Rifle verses pistol 101. Your pin gap is actually the same when measure in moa. That is minute of angle for you non rifle shooters. The angle of which the sight radius changes when aimed. 1 moa is 1 minute of angle. The further away the target the greater the minute of angle becomes. 1 MOA = 1" @ 100 yards 2" @ 200 yards and so on. When you chaneg the moa of your sighting radius the angle becomes larger. Hence, the further from origin the front site from the rear site the further the moa becomes. 4 inch extention translates to tighter gaps and less precission. 12" extention tarnslates to larger gaps and finer precission. If you don't believe this application or theory try shooting 90 meters with a 4 " extention and then a 12" extention. The adjustments will be closer on a 4" extented site then will be the 12" extended site.Thats because the closer the site radius the more movement it translates down range. http://midwesthuntandfish.com/page/8


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

ohiobullseye said:


> The pin gap does not get bigger as you go farther out if you do this you will be way off. The pin gap actually will get smaller as you move the sight out it doesn't make any sence that the pins would go farther apart as they move away from the bow they are moving closer to the target and should decrease the size of the gap between them, the closer the sight is to the bow the farther it is from the target so the gap gets bigger.


Wow, no wonder I can't hit anything. I've been doing it all wrong for the last 40 years.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Hope I get this. Here's a pic of the extension on mu 5019.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Maybe another one from a different angle.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Looking good, bfisher.

bfisher, my pin gap doesn't change at all. Whoops! I forgot. I have a single pin.


----------



## deerhunterrick (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice looking extention bfisher, very nice. I'd take one of those. Might make me shoot better,if not my bow would at least look good, no help for me I'm afraid at this point.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> Looking good, bfisher.
> 
> bfisher, my pin gap doesn't change at all. Whoops! I forgot. I have a single pin.


I get you on that one Sonny, but even with a single pin like the HHA the sight marks will be spreaad wider the farther the sight is extended from the bow. For instance, on the HHA shown in my photos and mounted on my Nemisis I was using #38 sight tape with marks fron 20 yards to 60 yards having a spread of 1 1/4". Adding the extension I have to use tape #53 with a spread of 1 13/16". The only downside to using an extension on something like the HHA sights is that whereas I used to get 80+ yards now it only 60 plus a couple, but I can live with that for what shooting I do.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

ohiobullseye said:


> The pin gap does not get bigger as you go farther out if you do this you will be way off. The pin gap actually will get smaller as you move the sight out it doesn't make any sence that the pins would go farther apart as they move away from the bow they are moving closer to the target and should decrease the size of the gap between them, the closer the sight is to the bow the farther it is from the target so the gap gets bigger.


I DONT THINK SO....:nono::nono:


----------



## jb-hunter (Oct 1, 2009)

I added the extension to my HHA DS 5519 and did find it exagerated my movents and made me tighten up my groups although I am only set for 20 yards because i have been shooting indoor Techno Leagues. The biggest thing I noticed after adding the extension was how long (more than one second and maybe two) it took for my sight to settle from shaking left to right after I hit ful draw wall on my HeliM.

Also, there was a guy making extenssions but I think he quit, I found one used on here. Pic of mine and I changed out the red dampers to black now.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Use the extension to fit scope to peep size. Also not mentioned the farther the sight is out the more the torque if applied to the grip will affect the distance the shot is off, now torque will affect the shot either way but farther out the more it will.


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Mar 1, 2009)

ohiobullseye said:


> The pin gap does not get bigger as you go farther out if you do this you will be way off. The pin gap actually will get smaller as you move the sight out it doesn't make any sence that the pins would go farther apart as they move away from the bow they are moving closer to the target and should decrease the size of the gap between them, the closer the sight is to the bow the farther it is from the target so the gap gets bigger.


Thats what I thought and have found..


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

The pin gap DOES get bigger the further you go from the peep. Put two marks on a piece of paper right at the edge say 1/4" apart simulating your pin gap and hold the paper about 3" from your eye and see how much it covers on a wall say 10' away. Then move the paper arms length away from your eye and see how wide the marks have to be to cover the same distance the 1/4" marks covered 3" from your eye. Thus, when you move your pins further from your bow your pin gap widens as well.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

It must be somthing in the water lately.... the farther out the sight housing, the BIGGER your pin gap becomes.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

ohiobullseye said:


> Yes, a sight extension you can help with keeping your peep and the outside of your sight ring to fit each other,and for pin shooters the farther out the sight is the closer your pins become or in other words your 20 yrd pin's gap between your 30 gets smaller the farther out the sight goes. This could also let your 20 yrd pin shoot good out to 30 yrds. The downfall is that you will notice your natural movement more in that it may seem that you can't hold as steady with sight out as before with the site closer to the riser.


Not so much.....



bfisher said:


> Actually, the farther the sight is extended from the riser the wider the pin gap becomes. True that your natural movement becomes more apparent, but it's not really. You just have to become used to seeing tha movement and let the pin float just as before. For what it's worth I have a custom made 4" extension on my HHA 5019. Made by a machinist friend and very nifty looking.


correct on all accounts. Nice extension on the HHA BTW.


ohiobullseye said:


> The pin gap does not get bigger as you go farther out if you do this you will be way off. The pin gap actually will get smaller as you move the sight out it doesn't make any sence that the pins would go farther apart as they move away from the bow they are moving closer to the target and should decrease the size of the gap between them, the closer the sight is to the bow the farther it is from the target so the gap gets bigger.


Still incorrect.


deerhunterrick said:


> LOL>>>> the further your site radius the more precise your aiming becomes. Rifle verses pistol 101. Your pin gap is actually the same when measure in moa. That is minute of angle for you non rifle shooters. The angle of which the sight radius changes when aimed. 1 moa is 1 minute of angle. The further away the target the greater the minute of angle becomes. 1 MOA = 1" @ 100 yards 2" @ 200 yards and so on. When you chaneg the moa of your sighting radius the angle becomes larger. Hence, the further from origin the front site from the rear site the further the moa becomes. 4 inch extention translates to tighter gaps and less precission. 12" extention tarnslates to larger gaps and finer precission. If you don't believe this application or theory try shooting 90 meters with a 4 " extention and then a 12" extention. The adjustments will be closer on a 4" extented site then will be the 12" extended site.Thats because the closer the site radius the more movement it translates down range. http://midwesthuntandfish.com/page/8


Correct


smokin'dually said:


> I DONT THINK SO....:nono::nono:


Correct


Flame-Tamer said:


> Thats what I thought and have found..


Not so correct


ILOVE3D said:


> The pin gap DOES get bigger the further you go from the peep. Put two marks on a piece of paper right at the edge say 1/4" apart simulating your pin gap and hold the paper about 3" from your eye and see how much it covers on a wall say 10' away. Then move the paper arms length away from your eye and see how wide the marks have to be to cover the same distance the 1/4" marks covered 3" from your eye. Thus, when you move your pins further from your bow your pin gap widens as well.


There is an easier way to do this also. Take your finger and hold it 3" in front of your eyes and see how much it covers up of the TV....or a wall, or a picture, or your buddies head. Then hold it out at arm's length and see how much more you now see. You have to move your finger alot to go from the top of the TV to the Bottom of the TV.


LCA said:


> It must be somthing in the water lately.... the farther out the sight housing, the BIGGER your pin gap becomes.


I'm blaming solar flares from last month....

One of the reasons FITA shooters extend their bars out further (in most cases) than 3D shooter is that even though the marks (pin gaps) get bigger the aiming point is more precise.


----------

